# Voice Recognition.



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

Anyone else struggle to get the car to understand a single word you're saying?

I know people in general often struggle with a Hull accent but I've never had an issue with a car understanding before except for this one.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm not sold on voice recognition in the TT. It is far too simple and seems to rely heavily on you knowing the specific phrases it has programmed in. It is not good at (or perhaps even trying to) do a native language interpretation ala Siri.

In short, I wish it was worth using, but it isn't.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It's odd really. The Mk2 didn't have it and several paid out lots to have it fitted. I wished I had it too then the Mk3 comes along with it and apart from the initial voice recognition course, I haven't used it. In addition it takes its time to think of things and you can select "radio" much quicker yourself.

If you could speak to it in normal sentences that would be a bonus e.g. navigation instructions, an address.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Find it works well changing map view and voice guidance settings. And it will switch to a chosen radio station - but you have to know the specific command or station name. 
Whenever I try and ask it something more complicated it usually starts dialling someone, which then causes a panic to stop the call. 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Chris698 said:


> Anyone else struggle to get the car to understand a single word you're saying?
> 
> I know people in general often struggle with a Hull accent but I've never had an issue with a car understanding before except for this one.


here the same!!
I gave up to use that function!! Audi said that you can talk with the car like you're talking with a person....I don't think so...!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Never occurred to me to use it.


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Chris698 said:


> Anyone else struggle to get the car to understand a single word you're saying?
> 
> I know people in general often struggle with a Hull accent but I've never had an issue with a car understanding before except for this one.


I'm from Hull mate and I don't have a problem with it. Have you programed it?


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

Yeah programmed it and just seems to hear whatever it wants to, never had an issue with other cars, I've resorted to just manually scrolling through my phone book lol.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Agree. It's utterly useless.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

To be honest my only other experience with this stuff has been with merc and they're as bad. IMHO.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

On that note, is the idea that you can say 'play ' or 'play all songs by <artist>' or is it mainly for using the phone book and dictating texts on the move?


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

I had one in a Hyundai and it was spot on. Very rarely got anything wrong.

I only ever really use it to call people but it even struggles with that.

I've never bothered to check but does anyone know where the microphone is places? I wonder wether it's location causes it to struggle.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Is this before or after voice recognition training on the VC?


----------



## Magpie10 (Oct 22, 2015)

Driven numerous brands and no-one seems to have voice recognition conquered. TT VR better than average but can be a real punt /waste of time.

My dealer demonstrated VR and navigation with the command "I want to take a piss". Toilet maps/guidance spring up every time. I think they must have coded this command with multiple accents. Nothing else works as effectively.

I think Chris has got it right. Microphone quality and placement is important.


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

Is there a way to disable the cars own VR system so that it only works with Siri? Obviously it works great with Siri now but everytime it displays a message sbout the built in VR.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine works flawlessly,


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

Soundside said:


> Is there a way to disable the cars own VR system so that it only works with Siri? Obviously it works great with Siri now but everytime it displays a message sbout the built in VR.


Excuse the stupid question .. but how do you get it to work with Siri through the steering wheel button?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Mine works flawlessly,


That's cos you speak queen's english. 



rbalzan said:


> Soundside said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a way to disable the cars own VR system so that it only works with Siri? Obviously it works great with Siri now but everytime it displays a message sbout the built in VR.
> ...


Press and hold the Voice button for about 2 seconds - assuming your phone is connected and Siri is properly set up.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

This is quite a good basic guide to using the voice activation and Siri:






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

It says the phone must be connected via Bluetooth, does siri also work if the phones plugged in via USB.

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

Unfortunately no matter how much I try I can't get my Siri to work through the steering voice button... and I've followed all the instructions. I'm wondering whether my MMI software version doesn't support it.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

rbalzan said:


> Unfortunately no matter how much I try I can't get my Siri to work through the steering voice button... and I've followed all the instructions. I'm wondering whether my MMI software version doesn't support it.


Have you got Siri set up to be accessible on your phone's lock screen?

Used it this evening. Out and about with the missus and she fancied some fish and chips. Now VC and the sat nav will tell you about such things like City Events or Flight times but nothing so mundane as local chip shops seem to feature in it portfolio.
So pressed and held the Voice button and Siri chipped up - "Where is the nearest chip shop?" I asked. Siri came up with one a couple of miles away and offered to direct us to it. Now unfortunately Siri does not integrate with the VC so navigation required my wife to hold the phone and relay the instructions to me. Not ideal but it got us there.

I find the most useful Voice functions are "drive me home" followed by "voice guidance - traffic". Hopefully so that I am notified of any traffic problems on the way home.


----------



## rbalzan (Aug 19, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> rbalzan said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately no matter how much I try I can't get my Siri to work through the steering voice button... and I've followed all the instructions. I'm wondering whether my MMI software version doesn't support it.
> ...


Yes it is set to be accessible on my iPhone's lock screen ... if anyone has any other ideas I'd be interested in them!


----------

